# Camshaft/Crankshaft Sensor (newbie post)



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

* Hello, greetings and Happy New Year from Vancouver Canada. I traded in my very reliable 2004 Honda Civic Si coupe september 2015 (that i bought new ) and traded it in on a 2006 Xtrail Le, automatic AWD with 225,000 klms. Very clean interior, everything mechanically good, body is very good shape except for previous owner's small right rear lower quarter panel has a small fist size indentation i will have a bodyshop fix eventually. So far the few mods i have done is new seat covers front and rear, new upgraded 60 watt LED head light bulbs, new windshield,PCV valve, semi synthetic oil change, transmission fluid changed, oil and air cabin filters, just installed a brand new JVC car stereo today and i have 4 New Cooper AT3 lite truck tires on order for hopeful weekend install. I am well aware the truck was never sold in the USA and parts are hard to find, so i doubt i will be installing a exhaust header/cold air intake/magnaflow muffler as i had done on my honda civic anytime soon. But whoooooo knows? !  I have been lurking on this forum since before i purchased my Xtrail to gather as much info and make sure i made a wise trade UP from my civic. My honda civic was super reliable and only two minor things were repaired under warranty....rest was normal wear and tear....easily the most reliable vehicle i have owned in my 30 years of driving history. So far tho, this Xtrail is very good, only put on 4,000 klms or less since getting it in set 2015. I have read a few forum members here discuss the benifits of replacing the Camshaft/Crankshaft SensorS, and reading that some people seem to think their Xtrail seemed to be more peppy, more responsive. I have absolutely no engine issues but i was thinking if i could get these sensors online or from Nissan dealers for a reasonable cost maybe i will in the Spring and have my business neighbor mechanic shop install them for me. Is it worth replacing the Camshaft/Crankshaft Sensors if not needed ? or should i just get it done and enjoy whatever possible benifits come with it? thanks in advance. *


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just look up the thread I wrote on this very subject. Get the genuine Nissan kit which includes both cam and crank sensors, it will cost you a quarter of the price of buying them separately. The part number is in the thread. Any improvement will depend upon how bad your originals are, but it should be done for peace of mind, because its only a question of when they will fail not if they will fail. There is a known fault and the new ones are a redesign.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Forgot to say congrats on your purchase. Just noticed the tires you are getting. Do not think those are available in a proper size for the x trail. You dont need light truck tires for it as it came with passenger tires. Bigger heavier tires will make it more of a slug and put strain on some expensive parts. And frankly anything with a below T speed rating will have mushy sidewalls that will also affect handling negatively. But to each his own.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi and thanks. THe Cooper tires should be fine, only slightly taller. They will be 215-16R-70 (versus the stock 65). These tires got very good high ratings for all year round usage, thru snow and heavy rain, and good wear ratings. I did some online research before purchasing them, with many consumers reporting from North Eastern usa and parts of ontario/quebec/winnipeg, etc and many reported great satisfaction with these tires, many re-purchasing a set over the years. Also watched a few You-tube videos by various Cooper AT3 owners driving small suvs (jeep cherookee, rav 4, ford escape, toyota tacoma) in snow of 6'' to over 12'' and they were impressed at how good the tires were. As i mentioned i live in Vancouver and currently we have snow and ice on the ground with more to fall this coming weekend. It can be very very rare to get snow in metro vancouver, this is the first winter in 3.5 years to get snow. But these tires apparently perform very good on wet rainy streets, which is typical of vancouver 240 days a year. So in my case, i think these tires a good choice because when Spring/Summer arrives, i can take a trip outside of the city and over mild logging roads for fishing, camping, etc....the tires are designed to handle mud, gravel and can take the abuse that the standard passenger tire might not. My gas mileage might be ever so slightly affected, but the peace of mind and extra security compensates for that. Anyways, i will be keeping my all season tires in storage as a back up plan as they are in near new condition.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

forgot to add...these Coopers are T speed rated ---T 118 mph 190 km/h ....here is the canadian tire Cooper AT3 with all the info.. The Cooper Discoverer A/T3 Tire tread compound enhances wet traction and rolling resistance, while the aggressive tread design significantly improves off-road traction without sacrificing highway performance
The aggressive all terrain design is engineered to provide outstanding performance in both on-road and off-road driving applications
The tread compound is formulated with a chemically coupled silica and carbon black mixture that provides excellent wet traction and handling on the highway, while also improving cut and chip resistance in more harsh rocky and gravel terrain
Nylon is strategically positioned and applied in a manner to resist flat spotting for improved ride quality and a balanced, even treadwear for longer tread life
The molds used to manufacture the A/T3 incorporate a venting technology that eliminates micro-vents in the tread area
This ventless technology provides a crisp, clean, premium appearance
SPECIFICATIONS

On-Off Road Rating: 
On/Off Road Treadwear Rating: 
560 Mileage Rating: 
90000 km Studdable: 
N UTQG: 
560/A/B Sidewall Style: 
OWL Directional Indicator: 
N Load Range: 
SL Speed Rating: 
T Symmetrical Indicator: 
Y Wheel Width Max: 
7 in Load Index - Single: 
100 Tire Type: 
Light Truck or SUV Wheel Width Min: 
5.5 in Size: 
215/70R16 100T Run Flat: 
N Wheel Diameter: 
16 in Weight: 
30 lb
WARRANTY
Passenger and light truck tires purchased, installed and balanced at a Canadian Tire Associate Store are covered by a pro-rated Road Hazard Damage and Manufacturing Defects warranty for the life of the useable tread* or five years from the date of purchase, whichever comes first. The original work order/invoice must be presented in order for this warranty to be honoured. Tires purchased, installed and balanced at Canadian Tire also come with new rubber valve stems**, rotation every 10,000 km and free flat repairs. See store staff for complete warranty details. 
*Useable tread is the original tread worn down to the level of the tread wear indicators, which is 2/32\" of tread remaining.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats cool Tony. I peeked at the Can Tire listing earlier when I commented and saw a bunch of them had a lower speed rating. I have used 215 60 17 Cooper CS4s on my xtrail and they were great tires. The 225 55 17 Yokohama Geolandars g95 I bought used off a Subaru Forester have been my favourites. These days its winter time in Qc, so from Nov to April I am using Bridgestone Blizzaks and I must say they are awesome winter tires.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

re the sensors-- here is the thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/236537-cheap-improvement-your-engine.html


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks....i think i pretty much scoured the cam sensor threads. Will most likely order the Kit from my local Nissan dealership . There are a couple of transport canada recalls i should speak to Nissan and see if i need fixing or the previous owner had already looked after.


----------

